# Vickers Tactical Slide Stop for Glock



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Has anyone installed this, and if so, what are the advantages? How difficult is the installation. I did install the Vickers extended mag release and that did help the release of the mag. I have a G26, gen. 3. Any info is appreciated.


----------

